# Donor IVF Barcelona Starting Mid August



## irish jo (May 3, 2010)

Hi Eveyone 

I am about to start my treatment with Institute Marques in Barcelona for Donor Ivf and i would love to be able to chat to people going through the same experience i have tried some of the cycle buddy threads but where as most people are doing regular IVF there is a whole section where I dont do the same as them so i would love to hear from simular people 

a little bit about me 

My reason for having donor ivf is that i have gone through premature menopause.
i have had 2 previous cycles with another clinic in spain the first attempt failed with a BFN and we then very quickly (3 months later) went for another attempt and delight got a BFP but M/C 2 weeks later   

so 3 years on we decided to try again with a new clinic and they seem to be great so far very supportive and excellent communication (as the other place was a joke for speaking english only one person and that was the doctor) 

so i have been on Diane 35 Diario for the past 18 days and i got word last week to come off the pill on the 18th of this month (in 2 days) and then i have to wait for AF to come and then i start with 2x100mcg estradiol patches and then wait for word to go for my scan to check endomitrum
so fingers crossed it all goes well i also found out with some of the blood work that i had done that i would need to take heparin injections and also the progesterone every day from day before transfer 

i would love to hear from anyone who is also going thru the same process (doesnt have to be with same clinic) 

Love and Light and loads of baby fairy dust to all


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Not going through it myself Irish but just wanted to wish you the very best of luck for your treatment - I now have 4 beautiful babies through DE and couldnt be happier so I hope you have a good outcome too !

One thing I had in my protocol was predisone - I had it for the second successful treatment after a miscarriage the first time - it helps the body not to reject the embie - it might be worth asking your clinic for it - you start taking it the same time as the progesterone so for me it was 5 days before transfer.


----------



## irish jo (May 3, 2010)

hi Boboboy 

thanks for the info i will look into that 
wow you really are a sucess story for DE did you have multiple births

cheers 
Jo


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi jo,
yes we are the proud parents of 2 sets of twins !!!!  how lucky are we ?


----------



## irish jo (May 3, 2010)

that is amazing looks like you have your hands full and i would say that there is a lot of noise (all good of course) in your house 

I really have a gut feeling that i will have twins this time as i recon it is my time....

well at least you only have 2 birth dates to remember for you angels how good is that lol 

love and light 
Jo


----------

